# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  لكم دعاء رائع لزرع المحبة في القلوب...وهو دعاء ذو مفعول قوي ومجرب...فاحرصوا

## alainflower

اللهم إني أسألك حبك وحب من يحبك وحب عمل يقربني إلى حبك....

اللهم ما رزقتني مما أحب فاجعله قوة لي فيما تحب

وما زويت (منعت) عني مما أحب فاجعله فراغا لي فيما تحب...

اللهم اجعل حبك أحب إلي من الماء البارد على الظمأ ومن نفسي التي بين جنبي....

اللهم حببني إليك وإلى ملائكتك ورسلك وأنبيائك وعبادك الصالحين

واجعلني ممن يحبك ويحب ملائكتك ورسلك وأنبياءك وعبادك الصالحين.....

اللهم أحيي قلبي بحبك واجعلني لك كما تحب....

اللهم اجعلني أحبك بقلبي كله وأرضيك بجهدي كله....

اللهم اجعل حبي كله لك وسعيي كله في مرضاتك...

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------


## جويرية

يزاج الله خير على الدعاء الطيب

----------


## bulbula

اللهم استجب
بارك الله فيكي

----------


## غـــلا الروح

اللهم آميييييييييييييييييين
ويزاااج الله خيييييييييييير

----------


## alainflower

مشكورين حبايبي هذا اول موضوع اشارك فيه والحمدالله نال على إعجابكم

----------


## أم فهودي

يزاج الله خير على الدعاء الطيب

----------


## Candle

يزاج الله خير على الدعاء الطيب

----------


## qmooorah

اللهم آميييييييييييييييييين

----------


## فجر_دبي

آمييييييييييين يا رب

----------


## أسماء زكي الدين

> اللهم إني أسألك حبك وحب من يحبك وحب عمل يقربني إلى حبك....
> 
> اللهم ما رزقتني مما أحب فاجعله قوة لي فيما تحب
> 
> وما زويت (منعت) عني مما أحب فاجعله فراغا لي فيما تحب...
> 
> اللهم اجعل حبك أحب إلي من الماء البارد على الظمأ ومن نفسي التي بين جنبي....
> 
> اللهم حببني إليك وإلى ملائكتك ورسلك وأنبيائك وعبادك الصالحين
> ...





اللهم آمين .. ويبارك فيك وينير طريقك ويحبك ويحبب خلقه فيك ...

----------


## حبيبتي شمة

:22 (5): :22 (5): :22 (5): 
كل يوم وأنت إلى الرحمن أقرب ،، وإيمانك بالمنان أعظم ،، كل يوم ووجهك بالطاعات أنور ،، كل يوم وصحائف أعمالك بالحسنات تنطق ،، كل يوم وهمتك لبلوغ الجنة تكبر ،، كل يوم وكل يوم إلى أن نلتقي بالجنان...

----------


## alainflower

> :22 (5): :22 (5): :22 (5): 
> كل يوم وأنت إلى الرحمن أقرب ،، وإيمانك بالمنان أعظم ،، كل يوم ووجهك بالطاعات أنور ،، كل يوم وصحائف أعمالك بالحسنات تنطق ،، كل يوم وهمتك لبلوغ الجنة تكبر ،، كل يوم وكل يوم إلى أن نلتقي بالجنان...



مشكورة على المرور ويزاج الله الف خير

----------


## Bent RAK

اللهم آميييييييين ..

----------


## أم جوجو

اللهم آمين

----------


## um.meera

آمين يارب العالمين

----------


## alainflower

مشكورين على المرور والكلام الحلو

----------


## المسافره

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## خليدة

يزاج الله خير على الدعاء الطيب

----------


## هبوب الخير

يزاج الله خير على الدعاء الطيب

----------


## أحبكم مره مره

الله يجزاك خير

----------


## hiba

يزاج الله خير على الدعاء الطيب

----------


## بصيص أمل

> يزاج الله خير على الدعاء الطيب

----------


## عـــــــــــوشة

يزااج الله خير

----------


## ام علي...

يزاج الله الف خير على الدعاء الطيب

----------


## صلوا على الحبيب

الله يخليك على الدعاء الجميل مشكككككككككككككككككككككووووووره

----------


## nicemareena

آمين يارب العالمين واجعل كل من في المنتدى من المتحابين في الله

----------


## ألم وعشناه

اللهم آمين .. ويبارك فيك وينير طريقك ويحبك ويحبب خلقه فيك

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

اللهم آمين
يزاج الله الف خير.

----------


## الحزن 99

خواتي ابي دعاء الله يرزقني فيه الزوج الصالح... ويسر اموري ..

----------


## الحزن 99

محد رد علي الجماعه ووين

----------


## رجاااااااوي

اللهم آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين

----------


## صلوا على الحبيب

> خواتي ابي دعاء الله يرزقني فيه الزوج الصالح... ويسر اموري ..


 الله يرزقك بالزوج الصالح الى يسترك ويحبك وتكونى فى قلبه لاخر العمر

----------


## إيناس ديوان

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alainflower


اللهم إني أسألك حبك وحب من يحبك وحب عمل يقربني إلى حبك....
اللهم ما رزقتني مما أحب فاجعله قوة لي فيما تحب
وما زويت (منعت) عني مما أحب فاجعله فراغا لي فيما تحب...
اللهم اجعل حبك أحب إلي من الماء البارد على الظمأ ومن نفسي التي بين جنبي....
اللهم حببني إليك وإلى ملائكتك ورسلك وأنبيائك وعبادك الصالحين
واجعلني ممن يحبك ويحب ملائكتك ورسلك وأنبياءك وعبادك الصالحين.....
اللهم أحيي قلبي بحبك واجعلني لك كما تحب....
اللهم اجعلني أحبك بقلبي كله وأرضيك بجهدي كله....
اللهم اجعل حبي كله لك وسعيي كله في مرضاتك...


اللهم اّمين ... اّمين..اّمين ... اّمين..*

----------

